# Looking for a new jacket..



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, came here for some guidance. I'm looking for like a white coat with like faux fur lined hood. I was able to find like DC shoe's Therm and Burton's Mark XIII line, but the DC's it is a little out of my price budget and the Mark XIII doesn't come in the size I want.(which is a small and I don't think I'd fit into a medium...only like 5'6'') And I'm hoping not to spend any more than about $300. thanks!


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm about the same hewight as you and ill be buying a new jacket soon. Ill probably be getting a medium. try some jackets on at your local shop and see what you think would fit well.


----------

